# HM's swashbuckling adventure (game postponed)



## HolyMan (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry it has takin a little while to set this up but I haven't been idle about it. There is just so much you can do with a swashbuckling game that I had to get some ideals down first.

Ok let's start with: HI, I am planning on running a swashbuckling adventure here in EnWorld and before I can I need your help in determining what type of game you really want. So we need to discuss the 3 S's (System, Setting, and Style).

*System:*

First I want to list the systems easiest for me to use and they are:

AD&D 2e
D&D 3.5
D&D 4e (not great with this but if game is low-lvl shouldn't be a problem)
Pathfinder
Dragon Age Roleplaying

This is what I have on hand but if the group consensus is for something else I will look into it. I will give all things consideration.

*Setting:*

Now this I think needs looked into carefully do we play...

_Fantasy_ - with monsters and magic abound
_Semi Real_ - kind of an Indian Jones or Pirates of the Caribean magic in the world but very low, unknow to the common people
_Real_ - No magic casting PC classes and even lower magic than in a Semi Real game (but some)

In all of the above there will be flintlocks, canons, and muskets 

*Style:*

Besides the obivious humorous, serious, action based, mystery based type things to determine, there are others.

Treasure hunting
World saving
Ship only based
Ship and coastal only based
All pirates
All pirate hunters
New world expolers (could be just islands)
In the royal navy
Want out of the royal navy
musketeerish (is that a real word?)

and the list goes on, you all as a group should decide what it is you wish the style to be along with a level of play (are you new pirates or old sea dogs?) and I will provide the adventure.

After we get through the 3 S's we can look into character gene I have some grand ideals if we play in the Real world setting. 

ok will be pm those of you who showed an interest before (now that I have a link to give you LOL)

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 29, 2010)

Character gene:

Starting LVL = 5th
Starting Gold = 3,000gp
Sources = 3.5 Core, Completes, Unearthed Arcana, and Stormwracked
Abilities = point buy 35 pts.
Race = Human only (no additions added to race)
Class = any but magic based classes will need twiking
Skills = You may custom your class skills by switching one skill for another (like I said may not be alot of need for fighters to have Ride as a class skill) and add +2 skill points to each classes base as I see this as a heavy skill based game
Feats = normal, and each character starts with Skill Focus of their choice
Equipment = magical items to need approval
Additional rules = so far Defensive Bonus and Armor giving DR bonus from d20srd any others? And will have healing surge rule to be added soon.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 29, 2010)

Well:

System:

D&D 3.5: A classic, always goes right.
D&D 4e: Great for tactical movements on ships! Confirmed by one of my games, currently developing combat on a pirate ship (Check "A paid trip to Spellhold")
Dragon Age: I'll like to explore this system more, it's nice.

I'll also suggest d20 for a pirates of the Caribbean/Indiana Johnes type of game.

I like semi-real world.



Except these:
New world expolers (could be just islands)
In the royal navy
Want out of the royal navy
musketeerish (is that a real word?)

I'll vote for any of the rest.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2010)

AARGH! And ahoy matey.

System:
3.5Ed and/or d20 Modern Rule Sets only for me.

Setting:
I can live with any of them, but I was always assuming we were talking about a Pirates of the Caribbean time period. So I guess I am leaning towards the Semi-real World to Real World.

Style:
Been awhile since I read my CS Forester books, but I am not sure there is enough people that could get into the tactical issues and seriousness of that type of game.  

To me swashbuckling implies combat and adventure.  There should be pillaging and sacking of towns, whether by us or the bad guys.  The scenery should have sailing ships and tropical air in the background while our heroes are clashing swords amongst the roar of the cannons unleashing their fury.  Then we rest drinking beer in a tavern on a tropical island with busty barmaids on each arm.

Another aspect of style that wasn't addressed, but I think should be, is the style of gameplay.  I was hoping for a mixture of tactical combat with role-playing, and a steady progression of the game. I have too many games already where the game stalls out because players don't or cannot post because the characters don't have anything meaningful to say or they cannot understand the combat situation.  I am versatile and can play in RP heavy or tactical heavy games too, but prefer a balance of both somewhere in the middle.  I would hope we can get a crew together that are all on the same page so there is no false impressions once we are out to sea.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 29, 2010)

Based on the other two's interests, I may be out before I even get in.

For me:
3.5 is ok, Pathfinder is better (with 3.5 prestige classes, of course).  
4e would be nice to get a first look at the rules in action from level 1, but seems too "rulesy" for PbP.
2e is right out for me, and I know nothing about the Dragon Age rules/setting.

d20 Modern/Past and even True20 would work well for a Semi-real game... but I was looking for something a touch more fantastic, believe it or not.  Still, PotC/Indy-type game would be interesting.

IMO, tactical game-play does not suit PbP well, and doesn't suit me at all.  I feel that a narrative-driven game played out like an ep of Hercules/Xena to be ideal... ie the 'minions' are always 'minions' unless they're important.  4e 'got it right' in that regard, if you ask me.

I have other PbP's with both of the above players, and I was hoping to play with a new bunch of people.  We'll just wait and see on this one.  I'm in, but I don't know for how long.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm rather partial to pathfinder for the basics + all the other 3.5 material, but am fairly familiar with all versions of D&D. Never used the dragon age system. I'm all about high fantasy, the more monsters and magic, and the higher the level the better.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 29, 2010)

*System:*

AD&D 2e - Don't like the saving throws and % str.
D&D 3.5 - What support books? Only core is a bit bland.
Could become very nice with Stormwrack or the Green Ronin Pirate book.
D&D 4e (not great with this but if game is low-lvl shouldn't be a problem) - No. Great tactical combat. But is tactical good for swashbuckling?
Pathfinder - same as 3.5. Would be very interesting if you would allow APG stuff
Dragon Age Roleplaying - looks good, but really lacks and armorless fighter option for the warrior class

Other suggestions:
Pirates of the spanish main (Savage World)
7th Sea

*Setting:*

I will bind this to the rules system, as they lend to and/or forbid certain settings.

_Fantasy_ - with monsters and magic abound
- default for D&D based games.

_Semi Real_ - kind of an Indian Jones or Pirates of the Caribean magic in the world but very low, unknow to the common people
- Spanish Main, 7th Sea. Could work with all systems.

_Real_ - No magic casting PC classes and even lower magic than in a Semi Real game (but some)
 - Not really interested. Would suggest Spanish Main or d20 modern for this.

Of the existing settings I would really suggest Thea (7th sea) or Freeport (has rulebooks for most of the above systems. Also some background material for using it with Dragon Age in a Kobold issue).


*Style:*

humorous, serious - balanced
action based - yes
mystery based - in measures

Treasure hunting - yes
World saving - ok
Ship only based - no
Ship and coastal only based - ok
New world expolers (could be just islands) - still swashbuckling?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 29, 2010)

I can really only play D20 (preferably Pathfinder), Seventh Sea is good as well 

and would like something especially swashbuckly, maybe as actual pirates or else privateers. Treasure hunting, combat based would be AWESOME. Don't care on setting, Fantasy or semi-real would be better.

But I am definitely interested.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 29, 2010)

That's for all the responds let's see if we can narrow some of this down a bit.

Looks like d20 would be the system of choice and that leads us to 3.5 then. (But if we were to seperate into two groups perhaps the other could be Pathfinder let's see about that first). And I have read some reviews on AEG's swashbuckler camapaign book (also 3.5ish) and saw some interesting things. (Thanks Gandalf )

On that subject there are enough people interested (and I think two more out there) to play a game where all of you are the crew of a caravel type ship. The Captain and first mate would be NPCs and hand out jobs (adventures) for you all to go and do. If you play pirates then there will be some raiding going on and a little ship to ship combat. 

Swashbuckling is all about flamboyant characters and combats. So will be changing up a few things rule wise to help with that.

Lets see I think I am rambling what do we have so far:

3.5 game in a semi-real world setting, with nothing truly agreed on about the style. 

Let's narrow it down.

Would everyone like to be pirates operating along the merchant lines sacking ships and raiding towns (and then be pursued by the authorities).

Or would you like to play as a ships company who patrols the waters and takes on the pirates and no-gooders whenever they come across them. They work for no one but themselves kind of a seamen's vigilante. 

And I'm thinking 5th lvl characters (alot of houserules) and my games are usually 60% RP - 40% combat. 

Will decide on books to use soon. It may not be an issue with the houserules in place.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't have long before I get kicked off the computer, but I would like, personally to be raiding pirates on merchant lines, it sounds very fun and especially swashbuckly (using that word a lot).

I could be the ships navigator, I can also email or PM you the rules for the ship-ship combat, if you would like.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that force a 3.5 to characters without or with little armor, will render several classes useless. I think D20 modern and the past complement are better since it is actually made for using little or no armor. Heck there is even a musketeer advanced class around there, so if you want to swing a rapier out there, I think you'll nail it with that.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 29, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> On that subject there are enough people interested (and I think two more out there)




There are, both Queenie and I are still interested.



> to play a game where all of you are the crew of a caravel type ship. The Captain and first mate would be NPCs and hand out jobs (adventures) for you all to go and do. If you play pirates then there will be some raiding going on and a little ship to ship combat.



Sounds like a good plan.



> Swashbuckling is all about flamboyant characters and combats. So will be changing up a few things rule wise to help with that.
> 
> Lets see I think I am rambling what do we have so far:
> 
> 3.5 game in a semi-real world setting, with nothing truly agreed on about the style.



We both have similar votes for 3.5 (pathfinder would be OK as well) set in a semi-real world.



> Let's narrow it down.
> 
> Would everyone like to be pirates operating along the merchant lines sacking ships and raiding towns (and then be pursued by the authorities).
> 
> Or would you like to play as a ships company who patrols the waters and takes on the pirates and no-gooders whenever they come across them. They work for no one but themselves kind of a seamen's vigilante.



I'll have to let Queenie chime in on this one, but I would prefer to be less evil. Even in the Pirates of the Caribbean, we never saw Jack attack a ship that was not captained by an evil  man. So I would prefer the navy setting or even a privateer (a good way to be "legal" pirates.



> And I'm thinking 5th lvl characters (alot of houserules) and my games are usually 60% RP - 40% combat.
> 
> Will decide on books to use soon. It may not be an issue with the houserules in place.
> 
> HM




Sounds good. I will disagree with VV on 3.5 rendering some classes useless. I have played a fantasy pirate game with straight 3.5 and it was great fun. yes, the fighter did not wear full plate, but that didn't matter as much as the fact that we all had fun. There was more multiclassing (especially for rogue for skills). But there are lots of ways to take care of that and I am sure you will find something that works HM.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 29, 2010)

> Sounds good. I will disagree with VV on 3.5 rendering some classes useless. I have played a fantasy pirate game with straight 3.5 and it was great fun. yes, the fighter did not wear full plate, but that didn't matter as much as the fact that we all had fun. There was more multiclassing (especially for rogue for skills). But there are lots of ways to take care of that and I am sure you will find something that works HM.




Don't misunderstand me, I can have fun with almost anything. I was speaking of which system better adapts to the setting.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 29, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Don't misunderstand me, I can have fun with almost anything. I was speaking of which system better adapts to the setting.




Maybe, but the mechanics are secondary to the story telling and tone for a setting for me. And even the Three Musketeers strapped on breastplates when they went to war.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 29, 2010)

Just a heads up on what I'm thinking to changes to help in a semi-real world. 

Adding healing surges/second wind to combat rules since clerical healing will probably be out.

Up grading first aid to give back hp as well as stablise and long term care to give back more hp (again because of little to no healing).

Add the Defensive Bonus rule from Off to War to this game. It is simply a + 1/2 your BAB to AC dodge/parry bonus.

So a high lvl fighter would get a pretty good bonus to his AC and not have to worry about wearing full plate. 

And since ther is not alot of shield carrying going on in swashbuckling any class that has shield prof will lose that in favor of the Dodge feat. 

Alot of other things let me go down my list, and these are not set in stone we should debate whatever you think you wish changed.

a) everyone is human but changing what you get for that:
 -add +2 to any one stat (thinking of rolling for abilities)
 -add skill focus (your choice) probably do to apprenticeship or growing up around the family business
b) Uping the amount of skill points recieved per base class as I see everyone needing alot of different skills and don't want everyone to have one lvl in rogue
c) Ability to swap out one class skill to get another. A fighter on ship may need handle animal and ride less than he needs use rope and balance. But you could have a trained parrot or be a land lubber who just got on ship so don't think you have to switch it, is all in what you wish to play.
d) feats I saw a list of some from the swashbuckler campagin set like an improved weapon finese that allows you to deal DEX damage instead of STR to the target. Said "they know where to put the blade" LOL I liked that and it may have some more looking into it.


The point would be to have a crew and all your bases covered so we may want to start with a list of postions on board and what they would contribute to a group game wise.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 29, 2010)

I shall be the group navigator, also I will be the guy that is the guide on land as well, with lots of survival skill.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 29, 2010)

Well then I'll get a fighter and use heavy armor. Then I'll have tons of AC, while multiclass for rough and get lots of skill points to laugh at the ACP.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok, so are we using 3.5 core rules + Completes + Unearthed Arcana (IMC, all of this is 'core')?   The core rules are very magic-heavy... what kind of magic level are we dealing with?  If clerical magic is right out, what about the mages and quasi-clerics (druids, favored souls et al)?

And psionics?  Mmmmm... pirate psionics...


----------



## Queenie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi! Apologies for taking me so long to get into the thread 

Looks like a lot of my choices have already been chosen (yay for me!). Frankly, I'm most experienced with 3.5 but with the exception of 4e I'm good with learning new systems. To me, it's more about the character and setting in a PBP then the rules. Those always get worked out.

I have been imagining POTC / Indy in my mind for a setting and when you think about it, it's supposed to be low level magic but there are quirky items here and there and lots of fun monsters. Adding healing to that would be fabulous. 

I was thinking a roguish - sassy lass although I don't have any kind of specific character in mind yet. Usually that type of female is a stowaway but I'm okay with figuring out a post for her if that works better. Like Fenris said, I don't think I would want to be evil yet I also don't want to be the fuddy duddy law abiding guy. An actual Pirate would be fun but I'm for whatever works for everyone, sounds like Privateer. I'm super happy with starting at 5th level, I hate starting at 1st level with all my hopes and dreams for my character that then die before getting out of 2nd level, lol. 

I'm not opposed to combat at all, keeps things exciting, but I'm hoping for a game where the characters will actually interact with each other, too many times there is just dead space waiting for the GM to post again. 

I'm excited about this game!!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2010)

HM; 
If you are contemplating 2 different groups, how is that going to work?

Split by rule sets or settings differences or styles.  It would appear that we have two different philosophies among the players. Just wondering where you would draw the lines.  

I was liking the idea of being pirates, but privateers is okay too.  Let's go sack some towns of the evil Spaniards. Aaargh!  Something akin to the setting of Sid Meier's Pirates, with some fantastical bits thrown in.  Without having seen the AEG stuff, I cannot say for sure, but I would agree that using the d20Modern with Past Supplement as VV suggested lends itself to the time period and setting better.  Using Urban Arcana as a guide you can add some of the fantasy things into it fairly easily.  Outside of character Generation, pretty much everything else under the hood is 3.5Ed D&D. But I am easy and will go with the flow on that. Certainly more choices on 3.5Ed Rules when you start adding in the supplements. 

I like the 60-40 split in style.  With this much interest I could get into having 2 smaller groups.  What I am not so excited about is a large group of over 5 players having to wait 2-3 days, or more, for someone to post a single sentence of 12-15 words for their IC input outside of combat.  I have too many games like that already.  I can understand writer's block, but if a character has nothing to say and is just waiting on others to make the decision, it would be nice if they posted as such right away instead of holding the game up for 4-5 days.  Even an OOC post saying as much is better than holding up the game.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 30, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> J...
> 
> Add the Defensive Bonus rule from Off to War to this game. It is simply a + 1/2 your BAB to AC dodge/parry bonus.
> 
> ...




Notliking this much. The second one want to eliminate the buckler from swash*buckling*.

For the first one I like this more: Defense Bonus maybe combined with  Armor As Damage Reduction.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks like the group could use some blasting power. I'm thinking of a cannoneer type mage that style spells as demolision based explosive effects. Barrels of gunpowder launched to create fireballs and that kind of thing. A blunderbus chock full oh magic missles, (no chance to dodge that). A suit covered fire bug of a nerd with a nervous tick! Maybe an artificer or probably a strait wizard. Do we get the standard 9k for 5th lvl wealth/gear?


----------



## Fenris (Jul 30, 2010)

Walking Dad said:


> Notliking this much. The second one want to eliminate the buckler from swash*buckling*.
> 
> For the first one I like this more: Defense Bonus maybe combined with  Armor As Damage Reduction.




I agree here with WD. I think the Defensive Bonus is too large with no restrictions. I would MUCH prefer to use existing optional rules. And the Defense bonus and nice synergy with Armor as DR. It makes a nice choice for a character. Do I wear the armor to protect me if I get hit, or do i not wear the armor and try to not get hit at all.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 30, 2010)

Fenris said:


> I agree here with WD. I think the Defensive Bonus is too large with no restrictions. I would MUCH prefer to use existing optional rules. And the Defense bonus and nice synergy with Armor as DR. It makes a nice choice for a character. Do I wear the armor to protect me if I get hit, or do i not wear the armor and try to not get hit at all.




I also agree here.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2010)

Glad we are agreeing on some things (remeber this is *our* game and the rules for it are up to all of you as much as me). If no one has anything else to say on the subject of DB and armor as DR we will roll with it.

Also on a few other things:

a) You all will be part of the same crew but will not go on "assignments" together but in groups of 4-5 maybe 3 with a couple of NPC's. The ship (which I am calling _The Sea Pixie_ at this time) is a 15th centuray caravel which should have a crew of about 20 (8 of you and *sigh* 12 NPCs ) Fast and shallow (to go upriver as needed) will be plying her trade in a semi-real world.

b) Since I will set magic on the real low side there is no need for standard starting gold. So how about a third of the norm and everyone has 3,000gp to start will give you a reason to sign on as a crew. Any misc magic items you wish to have please run by me. I won't begrudge anyone who wants to own his lucky cloak (_cloak of resistance_ +1) or you could make it your lucky hat LOL. But will not be as needed as it would be in a standard game (i.e. no need for a really high Will save in a world with low magic use).

c) Sources: Looks like 3.5 will be the base (but you can ask for PF feats or others that fit if you like) So let's use Core, Completes, Unearthed Arcana, and Stormwracked to start.

d) But before all the crunch and stuff let's get some concepts down I saw Vertexx69 with a concept and a few others. Postions needing filled on _The Sea Pixie _are:

Ship Master(navigator)- GandalfMithrandir has first dips
Master Gunner- looks like what Vertexx69 wants to play
Gunner's mate (powder monkey)- open
Surgeon- open
Carpenter's mate- open

rest of you can be able seamen which is the guys who do whatever is needed when it is needed.

What else oh psionics well magic is almost totally out but Vertexx69 does have the right of it if you could bring a real-world feel to most of your spells (like an auto-hit blunderbuss aka magic missile) then we can work with it. But really I don't see the need for alot of magic if your eneimes will not be having much.

Ok I think we should get these character gene rules ironed out. And then we can see about an RG to put the crew in.

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2010)

I was thinking of a Second Mate, officer in charge of the gun battery on the main deck or in charge of the marines (or whatever the equivalent would be on this ship - privateer?)  

Of course that was when I thought we were having a bigger ship, so if it still applies that's what I want.  Probably make a Swashbuckler/Fighter multi-class build.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 30, 2010)

So d20 doesn't settles in? It was worth a try I guess.

My character will be that sturdy pirate guy, full of scars, bad temper, good brawler. He'll make any sort of task, but in combat will be the guy behind everyone else hides.

How much levels are we having?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry Voda Vosa I don't d20 much LOL.

Lets see crunch wise it would be

Starting LVL = 5th
Starting Gold = 3,000gp
Sources = 3.5 Core, Completes, Unearthed Arcana, and Stormwracked
Abilities = rolling (though noone has givin an opinion on this)
Race = Human only (with additions noted in above post)
Class = any but magic based classes will need twiking
Skills = will have swap out rule and extra points because of heavy skill use of game. Still not totally decided.
Feats = normal, though outside feats will be allowed on a case by case basis
Equipment = magical items to need approval
Additional rules = so far Defensive Bonus and Armor giving DR bonus from d20srd any others?

Anything else or wanted changes to the above?

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> I was thinking of a Second Mate, officer in charge of the gun battery on the main deck or in charge of the marines (or whatever the equivalent would be on this ship - privateer?)
> 
> Of course that was when I thought we were having a bigger ship, so if it still applies that's what I want. Probably make a Swashbuckler/Fighter multi-class build.




maybe not second mate to start that is usually the Bosun's spot but you might get promoted up.

I was thinking of starting the IC in a tavern and everyone in line to sign up to be new crew members what does everyone think of this?

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2010)

Also a few ideals on a light magic world. 

Since there will not be alot if magic to agument the PC's abilities I was thinking of taking a page out of 4e and having players gain a +1 to two different stats at 4th lvl. Also will make the rolling for abilities not so bad.

What do you think of this?

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll prefer a 32 point buy.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 30, 2010)

If your going super low cash as it appears to be 1/3 what we should start with, then we will need much higher starting stats just to survive. I was thinking of tweaking the magic items to have a more real world feel like an empowered spell shard as a secret vial of blended magnesium powder that I would add to prime certain explosives. But only 3k kills anything clever like that. 

We could do 3 sets of 5d6(keep 3 highest) and take the best set on IC, and +1 to 2 stats at lvl 4. Since we can't even afford a +2 stat item. I definitely would like to see Pathfinder feat progression (every odd lvl instead of every 3rd). And pathfinder skills as they are much more strait forward. I would liketo use the PF wizard as well.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 30, 2010)

Vertexx69 said:


> If your going super low cash as it appears to be 1/3 what we should start with, then we will need much higher starting stats just to survive. I was thinking of tweaking the magic items to have a more real world feel like an empowered spell shard as a secret vial of blended magnesium powder that I would add to prime certain explosives. But only 3k kills anything clever like that.
> 
> We could do 3 sets of 5d6(keep 3 highest) and take the best set on IC, and +1 to 2 stats at lvl 4. Since we can't even afford a +2 stat item. I definitely would like to see Pathfinder feat progression (every odd lvl instead of every 3rd). And pathfinder skills as they are much more strait forward. I would liketo use the PF wizard as well.




Not at all. With a low magic game, you don't have the same level of magical threats. And we just wouldn't face as strong of opponents. they will be mostly human anyway and wielding sword and pistol like us.

And in a low magic world I don't know that wizards and sorcerers ought to be very common. I know a number of low magic proposals limit casting classes to no more than half the character level. That really slows down caster levels which works great in a low magic game, yet still lets some in.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2010)

I was thinking of rolling to get above average stats as headbands of intellect and gloves of dex will not be common. The low cash is to keep those items out of everyone's hands. And magic lvls will be the same but like Vertexx69 is saying changing the fluff. 

If you take a 5th lvl wizard with fireball I picture the character tossing a small keg of gunpowder/sulpur mixture with a shortfuse burning down then "BOOM!"

Evil wizards and powerful monsters will be few and far inbetween. Fenris has it right the majority of combat will be with pirates, local milita, merchant guards, and the like. A chance to do daring swashbuckler type stuff.

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 31, 2010)

Point buy is fine by me.  Rolling is okay too if we can shuffle the scores into the abilities we want.

Has it been decided yet on whether we are privateers or pirates?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 31, 2010)

Rolling to get above average? Sorry but it has no sense, just increase the amount of points to 36 or even 40. Rolling will give you a party with characters of different power.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the offer, HM, but I'm not sure I'm willing to take on yet another PbP.  Good gaming!


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Your welcome Herobizkit be on the lookout for the other games when they start up in the future maybe you'll have some time then.

HM


----------



## Queenie (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't care of we play Pirates or Privateers, if that helps. But I think HolyMan's idea lends itself more to Privateers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 2, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Rolling to get above average? Sorry but it has no sense, just increase the amount of points to 36 or even 40. Rolling will give you a party with characters of different power.



Same here. With my luck for character creation rolls, I will end up with a 13 points character.

BTW, hans anyone taken the swashbuckler basic class?


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2010)

WD; that was my intention, but until the mechanics are set, I haven't started actually making the sheet yet.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok Privateering it will be. And the following for character gene which I will edit onto the first page for easy finding.

Starting LVL = 5th
Starting Gold = 3,000gp
Sources = 3.5 Core, Completes, Unearthed Arcana, and Stormwracked
Abilities = point buy 35 pts.
Race = Human only (no additions added to race)
Class = any but magic based classes will need twiking
Skills = You may custom your class skills by switching one skill for another (like I said may not be alot of need for fighters to have Ride as a class skill) and add +2 skill points to each classes base as I see this as a heavy skill based game
Feats = normal, and each character starts with Skill Focus of their choice
Equipment = magical items to need approval
Additional rules = so far Defensive Bonus and Armor giving DR bonus from d20srd any others? And will have healing surge rule to be added soon. 

Ok this should help in character gene (and give you something to do if EnWorld is down). I will get an RG made so as not to have characters oon a bunch of different pages. Have fun creating a character.

HM


----------



## Vertexx69 (Aug 4, 2010)

So this is going to be just 3.5 instead of pathfinder? If so then I'll bow out. The basic classes and progressions in 3.5 are just a bit bland for my tastes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

Vertexx69 said:


> So this is going to be just 3.5 instead of pathfinder? If so then I'll bow out. The basic classes and progressions in 3.5 are just a bit bland for my tastes.



Not bowing out (yet), but I have seen the changes to barbarian, fighter, ranger and rogue (most approciate freebooter classes) in PF and I like them. I like even more the options for these classes in the APG.

Barbarian: Drunken Brute, Superstitious
Fighter: (Cool fighting styles)
Ranger: as fighter, + skirmisher (spell-less variant) and urban.
Rogue: Burgler, scout, sniper, swashbuckler.

Bard got the sea singer (with shanties) and the archivist would make a great ship doctor)

The rules are open content, so I could post them here as needed.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

Vertexx69 said:


> So this is going to be just 3.5 instead of pathfinder? If so then I'll bow out. The basic classes and progressions in 3.5 are just a bit bland for my tastes.




NP Vertexx69 hope you look into my WotBS pathfinder game coming soon. 


Walking Dad said:


> Not bowing out (yet), but I have seen the changes to barbarian, fighter, ranger and rogue (most approciate
> freebooter classes) in PF and I like them. I like even more the options for these classes in the APG.
> 
> Barbarian: Drunken Brute, Superstitious
> ...




I'm sure you can twik a 3.5 charater to give him the same feel WD but for now I think the majority of people want this to be 3.5 sorry.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2010)

A work in progress:



```
Name: "Chains" Shetlan
Class: Rogue 1/Fighter 4
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral 


Str: 16 +3 (10p.)     Level: 5        XP: 0
Dex: 16 +3 (8p.)     BAB: +4         HP: 13 (1d6+)
Con: 14 +2 (10p.)     Grapple: +7     Dmg Red: 3/-
Int: 14 +2 (4p.)     Speed: 30'(-10)      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 08 -1 (2p.)     Init: +3      Spell Save: +0
Cha: 13 +1 (0p.)     ACP: -6         Spell Fail: 0%

               Base  Armor  Shld   Dex  Def.bon   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10   [+3]    +0    +3    +7      +0    +0    20
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 17

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      4     +3          +7
Ref:                       3     +2          +5
Will:                      1     -1          +0

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Spiked Chain            +8      2d4+4      x2
Net                     +7       -         -
Composite bow           +7      1d8+3      x2


Languages: Common

Abilities: 
Human:     
*  Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
* Human base land speed is 30 feet.
* 1 extra feat at 1st level.
* 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
* Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
* Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes an experience point penalty, his or her highest-level class does not count.

Rogue:
Sneak attack +1d6, trapfinding

Fighter:
Bonus Feat 1(Combat Expertice)
Bonus Feat 2(Improved Feint)
Bonus Feat 4(Improved Trip)

Feats: 
Skill focus (Bluff)
Human bonus (Force of Personaliy)
Level 1 (Exotic weapon prof, spiked chain)
Level 3 (Weapon focus [Spiked Chain])

Skill points per level: |1) 44 |2) 5 |3) 5 |4) 5 |5) 5
Skills               Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Bluff                  8    +1    +2    +10
Intimidate             5    +1          +6
Jump                   6    +3   [-6]   +9 [+3]
Climb                  8    +3   [-6]   +11 [+5]
Swim	               8    +3   [-6]   +11 [+5]
Escape Artist          4    +3          +7 
Balance                6    +3   [-6]   +9 [+3]
Hide	               6    +3   [-6]   +9 [+3]
Move silently          6    +3   [-6]   +9 [+3]
Tumble                 6    +3   [-6]   +9 [+3]
Use Rope               8    +3          +11


Equipment:            
Banded mail           50gp   30lb
Shield, large, wooden 7gp    10lb
Chain spiked          25gp   10lb    
Net                   20gp   6lb
```


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

Not a bad start Voda Vosa just wondering why you chose chain for your weapopn of choice and hpw you are going to work that in a background. Should be fun to read.

BTW I started an RG please transplant your character there when you have a minute. Thanks.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/286993-crew-sea-pixie.html

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey, he is a creepy pirate, sabers and that are not good enough. You must be able to rip a leg from 15 feet to be real mean.


Also, do we get pistols?


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes there will be pistols. Why need a back up weapon LOL

HM


----------



## Fenris (Aug 4, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Not a bad start Voda Vosa just wondering why you chose chain for your weapopn of choice and hpw you are going to work that in a background. Should be fun to read.




I'd like to see when he swings those chains and gets them caught in the rigging, or has to fight in the hold  That's why pirates like pistols and cutlasses, easy to swing an a crowed ship.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> NP Vertexx69 hope you look into my WotBS pathfinder game coming soon.
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can twik a 3.5 charater to give him the same feel WD but for now I think the majority of people want this to be 3.5 sorry.
> ...



Sorry, but I will bow out, too. Trying to quit with 3.5 
Please PM me when WotBS starts.

Good gaming!


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

NP Walking Dad and thanks for the heads up. I will put your name down next to Vertexx69s for a slot in the WotBS game. I get enough people wishing to play I may start it and just use the APG stuff as needed till the book hits the shelves.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 4, 2010)

Fenris said:


> I'd like to see when he swings those chains and gets them caught in the rigging, or has to fight in the hold  That's why pirates like pistols and cutlasses, easy to swing an a crowed ship.




The chain can be used in close quarters, if you don't mind the casualties.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2010)

I was wondering if you might not just take and have the chains permanatly shackled to him. You know manacles that don't come off. Would make an interesting back story.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2010)

Perhaps, but you should roll that he can use other weapons beside his chains, and he has always ready the chains, as they are shackled on his wrists. I'm all for that, but will give him some advantages.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 5, 2010)

I was thinking on the back story you could do for it. So sure let's say he has to permanent bracers fixed to his wrists and the chains permanently attachted to the bracers.

And you can make up anything you like as to how they got there.

HM


----------



## Herobizkit (Aug 5, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To8-uyioJhs&has_verified=1"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]

Watch this trailer; around the 2.00 mark, you'll have your answer.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2010)

Uh I want that. I mean the chains not the curse and the other things.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2010)

HM;
Can you confirm that we are still using the following:
At every 4 levels (ie. 4th) we are getting to add +1 to two abilities?
+2 to an ability score for being human?

thanks.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2010)

Going to dump the +2 to any one ability score for being human, not needed in a point buy system.

And hmm... yes let's keep the add +1 to any two different abilities at levels 4, 8, 12 etc. Will make up for not having alot of magic to augment your abilites (although will have a few).

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 6, 2010)

HM;
Worked out most of the mechanics for my character.  I posted it on the crew thread for review.  Haven't decided male or female yet, so I put both pictures.

I will figure out the appearance, name, and gender, then work on the background.  I also I still have money to spend.  

I have a question about HP, I don't think we addressed them yet.  How about this:  Max 1st level, then 75% of HD after that.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 6, 2010)

That is something we should address your right. Before a ruling though any other thoughts?

To keep it semi-real you may want to think about HP on the low end. And I need to post my healing surge/second wind rules for 3.5 also. But maybe 1/2 + con for non warriors and 1/2 + 1 + con for warrior classes. Just my thoughts.

HP not needed just yet be we should discuss it.

HM


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's an idea that might be better.  Use the Vitality Point and Wound Point System.  We can use the 75% rule for the Vitality Points.

I have seen it in play in Star Wars Revised Core, but I think it is the same in the description in Unearthed Arcana.

It would seem to fit our setting though.  Then the healing surges would not seem so video game like either since they would only apply to Vitality points.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Aug 7, 2010)

I think that I will have to drop out of this game, it has not started yet, so I don't feel as bad, but I don't have very much time to post and I should not be getting into more games considering how busy I am now, maybe if this is still going on next summer or when I have more time I can rejoin, but until then, happy gaming!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 8, 2010)

Hm, added Shetlan to the RG


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2010)

So... Who's left?  

Incidentally I took enough skills to cover navigation so we don't need that billet filled.  I drafted a background already, but am holding off until I settle on a name and gender. 

I will probably wait until I get a better idea who else is still playing.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks like interest has dropped off I am going to close this game for now and maybe give it a restart after the first of the year.

Sorry everyone.

HM


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 25, 2010)

Perrim and I are still interested.


----------



## Queenie (Aug 31, 2010)

Fenris and I are interested too... August was just extremely busy for us. 

Let us know when you are starting it up again!


----------

